
BuiltWith, perhaps one of Australia's most profitable companies, has zero staff - tim333
http://www.startupdaily.net/2015/09/builtwith-is-perhaps-one-of-australias-most-profitable-online-companies-and-has-zero-staff/
======
minouye
Absurd title, but great lifestyle business. At the numbers stated in the
article you get the following annualized revenues:

2000 customers: $12.4M

2500 customers: $15.5M

3000 customers: $18.6M

Assuming that margins are pretty good, that's a nice cashflow machine.

------
jimmyislive
I made a site that does something similar:

[https://packageindex.com/#!/](https://packageindex.com/#!/)

------
benologist
Ridiculous title.

~~~
Eiriksmal
Right, I thought that maybe BuiltWith now runs fully automated somehow and the
founder doesn't have to interact with his tool in any way while it silently
categorizes the internet.

>Given the fact that the platform has over 500,000 total users a month and
around 2 million page views, and services between 2,000 and 3,000 paying
customers, it’s amazing that the team behind BuiltWith is not bigger. Other
than Brewer himself, who codes and manages the entire site, there’s Andrew
Rogers, who came on board early as a cofounder but does not work in the
business, and a contractor based in the UK that produces content each week for
the BuiltWith blog.

So... Contractors aren't staff, according to StartupDaily.

